# G0602 Max material dimensions?



## negatronix (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi everyone! This is my first thread in the forum. I am a newbie to machining so go light on me if I don't use the proper terminology, or understand the obvious.

My question regarding the G0602 lathe is.. I need to taper a piece of tubing in two locations. The material is 7/8 OD, and is 37" in length. I will be working from the center(18.5) of the piece and starting the taper at 4"  from the 18.5" position. The taper will be roughly 2.5".  Do I have enough room on this lathe to do this. I assume that the material can pass through the spindle bore, and a steady rest could be used, with a center.??? I would then remove the material, flip it to the opposite side and do the exact process to the other side.

Again, I am new, and please excuse my terminology if I have made a mistake.

Thanks ahead of time,
-Kory


----------



## Rbeckett (Nov 24, 2013)

Cory,
That sounds like an excellent way to get around the max length issue and as long as the piece is well supported as you described you should have little or no problem doing a great job tapering the stock.  Just make sure that the 602 has the through hole capability and that the chuck does too.  My chuck on my small lathe has a smaller center hole than the bore of my headstock, so I would have to resort to a face plate and dog to get the max diameter.  But even that is easy to do and will yield more than acceptable results.  If you don't understand how to use a lathe dog, let us know and we will be glad to explain it's use and how to employ it if needed.  Otherwise, just be extremely carefull about the loose end whipping around and getting into things that you had not planned for.  Caution is always the best path and you will be just fine.  Don't forget to snap a few pics as you go so we can see your set up and outcome too.

Bob


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Nov 24, 2013)

negatronix said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first thread in the forum. I am a newbie to machining so go light on me if I don't use the proper terminology, or understand the obvious.
> 
> My question regarding the G0602 lathe is.. I need to taper a piece of tubing in two locations. The material is *7/8 OD*, and is *37" in length*. I will be working from the center(18.5) of the piece and starting the taper at 4"  from the 18.5" position. The taper will be roughly 2.5".  Do I have enough room on this lathe to do this. I assume that the material can pass through the spindle bore, and a steady rest could be used, with a center.??? I would then remove the material, flip it to the opposite side and do the exact process to the other side.
> 
> ...



Kory

Welcome to the forum!  Just to let you know, asking questions is what this place is all about!  As you read, there's a *zero tolerance* for flaming here!  Ask away!  Unless you're heat treating metal! :rofl:  

Is this your lathe?

http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-x-22-Bench-Top-Metal-Lathe/G0602


Found these specs on their site


Distance between centers: 22"
Spindle bore: 1"

It looks like your 7/8" material should be able to slide through the 1" hole in the spindle.

I always like to know what someone is making.  Of course, it's their option to tell us or not.

So, what are you making?  :think1:


----------



## David Kirtley (Nov 24, 2013)

I have turned pieces as long as 6' in my little 7x14. Just be sure to constrain the end sticking out the spindle (or anywhere that is unsupported for that matter). Things can go south really quickly. It will spin just fine for a while and then hit a harmonic vibration that will get just enough off center and accelerate as the center of rotation gets further away. Kind of like a figure skater's spin but in reverse.

I rigged up a stand and made a sleeve that kept the loose end from whipping. The stand was attached to a 500 lb. workbench. Even then, I kept the speed slow and watched carefully.


----------



## negatronix (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone!! You have all given me a bit to look at before making the decision to purchase.

How can I tell if the material can pass through the chucks that are included with the 602. I am not going to have a whole lot of extra $$$ to dump into replacement parts for a while, so it is rather important for me to get it as spot on as possible with the pcs that are included.

When a spindle bore says 1"... How much smaller of a piece of material should I expect is "max".. 1", 15/16".??

The part I am making is a replacement subframe/grab bar on an atv. I am changing some aspects of the suspension, and cleaning the overall look of the chassis up.

Thanks!!
-Kory


----------

